# Anest Iwata spray guns



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying an Iwata LPH 300. Is there anybody here that has this gun or can someone tell me how is it? If its worth the money or not? It operates on 7.1 cfm's and atomizes paint at 15psi. Unfortunately that is all the specs say about the gun on Iwata's web site. If anyone has more info please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I have the lph400 and its a great gun but tricky to learn and set up. One wrong setting and it can leave a bad finish. But when tuned in they are great.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats the gun I have and you are right it is hard to adjust but I noticed something on my last test panel I tried different pressure settings with clear coat and I think it was 25 psi I had good results. What pressure should I shoot ice pearl at and how many coats of clear should I shoot to bury it?


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah way to finicky.....i got one and its one of worst investments ive made...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angel85lx said:


> I have the lph400 and its a great gun but tricky to learn and set up. One wrong setting and it can leave a bad finish. But when tuned in they are great.


Found the supernova's to be the same we got to try them for a couple weeks when they first came out,stayed with sata's for that reason alone.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I have been doing a lot of.reading on them. What I can tell its that for clear its better to spray around 20psi and you need to spray close 4 inches and move fast.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Iwata*



angel85lx said:


> I have been doing a lot of.reading on them. What I can tell its that for clear its better to spray around 20psi and you need to spray close 4 inches and move fast.


 So do you think Sata lays a better finish in regards to clear? I think I will keep practicing with the LPH 400. I will buy the LPH 300 and compare those two then I may buy the Sata.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I have a Sata 2000 hvlp and its a lot easier to set up and spray. When I get a good day the iwata sprays better. But I have had more bad then good. I am looking into a new clear gun. And my choice are Sata rp 300 , walcom ha , and this new one I just found sagola 4500. The sagola is a Spain gun and looks real good. There is a few video on you tube and the way it sprays is the way I like to spray fast and with a big pattern. Check it out


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

scooby doo said:


> So do you think Sata lays a better finish in regards to clear? I think I will keep practicing with the LPH 400. I will buy the LPH 300 and compare those two then I may buy the Sata.


I still have not givin up on my iwata. It's sad that iwata has no video showing how to use there guns. Sata has a few on you tube that give you a basic look on setting.up and spray movements.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Iwata video*



angel85lx said:


> I still have not givin up on my iwata. It's sad that iwata has no video showing how to use there guns. Sata has a few on you tube that give you a basic look on setting.up and spray movements.


 There is a video for the Iwata guns that I bought from Chicago Airbrush, "Spray gun handling techniques". Its okay but not very detailed for the money. This is where the guy Kevin Tetz explained the aircaps and said that the purple aircap is for spraying metallics and candies. But really I dont see why? Oh maybe so because the candy is a clear so it has to be broken up into fine particles to lay down right?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

The purple has a wider fan and it supposed to break up less them the silver. See the iwata silver atomize so much that you need to be closet to the panel . If you are to far apart or to much air it well not atomize correctly.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

It took me a good 3 months pissing around to dail in my lph 400. now only use it for clear and have the settings written down so I don't forget haha. Like some ppl above said you really have to be close to the panel to lay it down nice. 
If I had to buy a new gun I'd go with the sata 3000 or 4000 all in all a good gun


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

lowrider 4 life said:


> It took me a good 3 months pissing around to dail in my lph 400. now only use it for clear and have the settings written down so I don't forget haha. Like some ppl above said you really have to be close to the panel to lay it down nice.
> If I had to buy a new gun I'd go with the sata 3000 or 4000 all in all a good gun


 :thumbsup:
3000 rp or 4000 RP with a 1.3 tip best clear guns out there right now(I give the 4000 RP the edge),bought one they first came out lays down clear flat and even like no other gun out there I've tried,very user friendly,couple minutes and you're dialed in.
Expensive,but worth it.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> :thumbsup:
> 3000 rp or 4000 RP with a 1.3 tip best clear guns out there right now(I give the 4000 RP the edge),bought one they first came out lays down clear flat and even like no other gun out there I've tried,very user friendly,couple minutes and you're dialed in.
> Expensive,but worth it.


I have a Sata 2000 hvlp and I like how it sprays I hear the 3000 rp is a great gun. The only thing I don't like is that they have plastic air distribution rings that wear out and.make.it.harder to clean. That's a thing I like iwata 100% cnc.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

This is most likely be my next gun. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zJsDmS4Xvc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

how much is that gun?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I think 460.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Not bad*



angel85lx said:


> I think 460.


Thats not bad homie considering Sata costs a grip. Iwata is around that price but if a painter wants his work to speak for him then you gotta spend money to make money. How long have you been custom painting?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angel85lx said:


> I have a Sata 2000 hvlp and I like how it sprays I hear the 3000 rp is a great gun. The only thing I don't like is that they have plastic air distribution rings that wear out and.make.it.harder to clean. That's a thing I like iwata 100% cnc.


I spray full time at least 5 days a week,some of my satas are going on 8-9 years and never had to replace anything on them including my 3000's


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> I spray full time at least 5 days a week,some of my satas are going on 8-9 years and never had to replace anything on them including my 3000's


Which Sata would you recommend? Or should you get one for base and one for clear? Or should I say which is for base and which is for clear?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

scooby doo said:


> Thats not bad homie considering Sata costs a grip. Iwata is around that price but if a painter wants his work to speak for him then you gotta spend money to make money. How long have you been custom painting?


I have been painting on and off since 99. I still need much to learn.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> I spray full time at least 5 days a week,some of my satas are going on 8-9 years and never had to replace anything on them including my 3000's


I have a 2000 that I got used and it did not want to spray a full and even pattern. I washed it and washed it and same results . It was not till I removed the air distribution ring that I seen all the paint behind the ring. I purchased a new ring for 20.00 and a few days later I was back to painting. I know that everyone has there own way of cleaning there guns and the previous owner did a bad job on mine. Just to me I am not a fan of guns with gaskets and seal.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Cleaning The LPH 400*



angel85lx said:


> I have a 2000 that I got used and it did not want to spray a full and even pattern. I washed it and washed it and same results . It was not till I removed the air distribution ring that I seen all the paint behind the ring. I purchased a new ring for 20.00 and a few days later I was back to painting. I know that everyone has there own way of cleaning there guns and the previous owner did a bad job on mine. Just to me I am not a fan of guns with gaskets and seal.


So am I cleaning my gun right? After I run out of paint I put some lacquer thinner in the cup and run it through with the airpressure and without the air pressure. Then I take the aircap, nozzle, and needle and clean them in lacquer thinner. Then I put it all back together.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angel85lx said:


> I have a 2000 that I got used and it did not want to spray a full and even pattern. I washed it and washed it and same results . It was not till I removed the air distribution ring that I seen all the paint behind the ring. I purchased a new ring for 20.00 and a few days later I was back to painting. I know that everyone has there own way of cleaning there guns and the previous owner did a bad job on mine. Just to me I am not a fan of guns with gaskets and seal.


I'm O.C.D with cleaning my guns,guess that's why I never have any issues,you can;t clean them half-ass and expect them to last,I pay alot of money for my guns,and I like to make them last.
Really though,a $20 ring isn't really a big deal to me.:dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

scooby doo said:


> Which Sata would you recommend? Or should you get one for base and one for clear? Or should I say which is for base and which is for clear?


I have designated guns for each step of a paint job,one of my old 3000 rp 1.3 for a sealer gun,just picked up a new 4000 HVLP 1.4 for a base gun,and a 4000 RP 1.3 for a clear gun,it's best to have dedicated guns for each process then you don't get cross contamination issues.
It depends on what you're spraying as well as how often you plan on using them,no sense on spending $2000+ on guns that you only use once a year or less often for some.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

if anyone's interested,I have a SATA JET 3000 HVLP with a 1.4 tip for sale,works great,(I needed to buy new guns before the end of the year for tax purposes).
I can do $285 shipped,U can check my feedback on another gun I've sold on here


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

scooby doo said:


> So am I cleaning my gun right? After I run out of paint I put some lacquer thinner in the cup and run it through with the airpressure and without the air pressure. Then I take the aircap, nozzle, and needle and clean them in lacquer thinner. Then I put it all back together.


That's how I clean mine but I do it twice. As the thinner gets paint and it mixes . I recently started using carb cleaner after I flush it while still connected to air. I use the straw to get deep inside the gun and it will blast away the paint. Works really good on primer .


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> I'm O.C.D with cleaning my guns,guess that's why I never have any issues,you can;t clean them half-ass and expect them to last,I pay alot of money for my guns,and I like to make them last.
> Really though,a $20 ring isn't really a big deal to me.:dunno:


 Same here i hate to see dirty spray guns. I have to look away when I see cups and paint body with dried up paint.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Here are my guns clean and lubed ready to spray.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Primer gun*

Is that LPH 440 primer gun any good? You have invested in alot of guns. Was it trial and error? My stash almost looks like that. My first gun was a harbor freight purple gun. Then when I started to get interested in painting I bought a Devilbiss Finishline like yours. Next was a Husky siphon gun. Then a cobalt Hvlp, then a Transtar LVLP, next an Iwata LPH 400. Out of them all I like the Transtar 1.4 and the Iwata. The first time I got the clear coat to look glossy was with the Transtar gun. Then I started playing with the Iwata. I ordered a LPH 300 yesterday and I hope to use it sometime this week with Pagan Gold candy.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I am hooked on guns I just added a binks m1g to my list. Also its a air gunsa 3.5 that I have for primer. And I love it it can spray poly primer with no problem and also does large flake.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angel85lx said:


> I am hooked on guns I just added a binks m1g to my list. Also its a air gunsa 3.5 that I have for primer. And I love it it can spray poly primer with no problem and also does large flake.


There's some old timers that swear by those guns,never had the chance to use one yet.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> There's some old timers that swear by those guns,never had the chance to use one yet.


I have only used it for base and I like that it only needs 18psi. I have not sprayed clear on it yet.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

In my opinion the sata works best for base and the iwata is strictly for clear gun. I use the sata jet 3000 b rp and the iwata Lph-400.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> if anyone's interested,I have a SATA JET 3000 HVLP with a 1.4 tip for sale,works great,(I needed to buy new guns before the end of the year for tax purposes).
> I can do $285 shipped,U can check my feedback on another gun I've sold on here


Did you use this soley for primer/sealer or BC or CC? Interested.....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


> Did you use this soley for primer/sealer or BC or CC? Interested.....


It was my base gun,never run any other product through it....doesn't mean it can't be used for other product though,I know some guys use these for clear too.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> It was my base gun,never run any other product through it....doesn't mean it can't be used for other product though,I know some guys use these for clear too.


PM sent........


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> It was my base gun,never run any other product through it....doesn't mean it can't be used for other product though,I know some guys use these for clear too.


Just tried out the LPH 300. Smaller compact gun but very smooth in operation. Layed down hok solar gold metallic very clean. I will try some clear today and post if it is good.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

scooby doo said:


> Just tried out the LPH 300. Smaller compact gun but very smooth in operation. Layed down hok solar gold metallic very clean. I will try some clear today and post if it is good.


What psi are you using.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Psi*



angel85lx said:


> What psi are you using.


I'm using the pressure that is stamped on the aircap: 18 psi. For the clear coat I will turn the pressure up to 22 or 25 psi but I havent tried yet because it is cold here. If you have any suggestions I will try them out.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

25 sound right and get close and move fast.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

*close*



angel85lx said:


> 25 sound right and get close and move fast.


Close like four to five inches?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

Got it bro. I'll let you know how it worked out


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

angel85lx said:


> 25 sound right and get close and move fast.


Some painters are like that....for clear i prefer to stay off the panel a little further go slow and hog it on,everyone fucks a little different,final product is all that matters.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2012)

would a 1.3 fluid needle nozzle set atomize clear coat at 25psi better than a 1.4 needle nozzle at 25psi, or would I need more psi to atomize the clear better


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------

